
Show HN: Search you wished for! Find what you want - firatcan
https://www.fluffzy.com/
======
firatcan
Hey everyone,

Me and my co-founder having hard time to find great content because of the all
the fluff content out there. There is a lot of great content out there but
it's so time consuming the find great ones. We had to open dozens of tabs and
read/watch 10 content to find 1 great.

So, we are building content search platform which you can find content rank
them, create and follow collections to learn new things without the hustle of
searching.

What do you think?

